# Help Sexing Tinc?



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Back in February I acquired a Tinc through Craigslist, as a rescue, as I saw it anyway. It's doing well and enjoying it's new home it seems. Through other members help it was generally agreed upon that this frog is an Oyapock. Thanks for your help with that! The thing I am not sure of is the sex of the frog. I would like to get a mate for it in the next few months when the weather permits shipping but want to make sure I find a suitable mate. Could anyone offer any insight into what sex they think this frog might be? Not sure of the age but I am estimating under two years with the information I've gleaned. It's about 1.25" in length. Haven't heard any calling yet. I read this article about visually sexing tincs and based on what I have read from that article and other tinc sexing posts I would guess it's a male, but am not 100% confident in that decision based on my inexperience. Can upload additional photos if needed. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmm, Top pic looks male, hard to tell in bottom ones..maybe toss up a few more pics & the guys here will be able to weigh in more accurately with their guesses...


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks! I should have mentioned in the original post that there are quite a few pictures from my post trying to figure out the morph.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/161506-tinc-rescue-questions.html

Thanks for your help!



Tincman said:


> Hmmm, Top pic looks male, hard to tell in bottom ones..maybe toss up a few more pics & the guys here will be able to weigh in more accurately with their guesses...


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahh Right I thought that little guy looked familiar!lol The mysterious Tinc... i remember..


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

More Toe Pad overhead pics....


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Tincman said:


> More Toe Pad overhead pics....


I thought had better pics but don't have any overhead ones. I'll take some tonight and upload. Thanks again!


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks female from what of the pics I can see . Not a wide enough toe pad for male tinc. Just my opinion


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is an overhead photo so that you can better see the pads.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Good shots , still female to me


----------

